
Disrupt Cards - tedmiston
https://disrupt.cards/
======
tedmiston
Tl;dr - The creators made a startup version of Cards Against Humanity. $25 a
pop.

Some cards include:

\- How my startup failed and I discovered ________.

\- A hockey stick chart.

\- Getting acquired by Yahoo.

\- Brogrammers

The FAQ is pretty entertaining too.

